# All That Twist > Image Corner >  My HumTum Drawing~

## ali18

:P Hope so u like it~  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wow nice  :Smile:  :up; :givefl;

----------


## ali18

Fanx  :Embarrassment: ops: ~

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nemo problemo :wink:

----------


## ali18

ching pon li  :Wink:  ~

----------


## Endurer

way cool man :wink:

----------


## Fairy

GoooD! :up;

----------


## ali18

Fanx alot endurer n Fairy  :Embarrassment: ops: ~

----------


## pinkyraja

nice post

----------


## ali18

Fanx pinky ~

----------


## snaz

did you draw that?

good work !

----------


## videorkade

thats great dude, keep up the good work

----------


## ali18

Yup i myself drew dat snaz on paper with a pencil

if the paper wuldnot have been of such low quality the scanning result wuld have been more adequate

n u can c my logo ? Ali ¿ at the end actually its my 1st ever try of drawing sumthing

so i didnt knew it wuld turn out like this ...

fanx 4 ur kind remarks snaz n videoorkade ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> Fanx pinky ~



u welcome dear :up;

----------


## ali18

Oki doki deer yeh janay kissay pukaray wali u ho ?

----------


## zeeast

nice..... :Smile:

----------


## Ash

kool :up;

----------


## Majid

Good work :applaud;

----------


## ali18

Fanx zeast ash majid ~

----------


## aneeza ali

wow so nice  :Smile:

----------


## ali18

Fanx alot aneeza ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> Oki doki deer yeh janay kissay pukaray wali u ho ?


yeah main hi houn  :Embarrassment: ops: 
kion? :blush:

----------


## ali18

ahan nahi kafi achi hain agar aap hi hain cute ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> ahan nahi kafi achi hain agar aap hi hain cute ~


 :rnop: m sorry mujay samaj nahi aayi app kia keh rahay hain :ang9: 
n woh main hi hoon :up;

----------


## ali18

i said ahan ..... means like i c

kafi achi hain .. apki taraf ki

agar aap hi hain ... means if dat pic was urz

cute ... comment

ab samajh ayi ya samjhaon ?

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:  @ Ali..

----------


## pinkyraja

> i said ahan ..... means like i c
> 
> kafi achi hain .. apki taraf ki
> 
> agar aap hi hain ... means if dat pic was urz
> 
> cute ... comment
> 
> ab samajh ayi ya samjhaon ?


ok i got it
i know m cute but itz not me :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

yeh kareena ki pic hai
n 
mainay samja app pouch rahay hain kay app hi ***jannay kissay pukaray wali larki ho**so main nay kahha yeah main hi hoon

----------


## ali18

oopsi doopsi :O 

nops ab to avatar main kareena hy uska to mujhe bhi pata hy lekin pehle signature main kissi larki ki pic thi i asked abt her woh celebrity bhi nahi lag rahi thi koi :S 

its gettin confusing

lagta hy ab apki real pic dekh kar confusion duur karni pare ge  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> oopsi doopsi :O 
> 
> nops ab to avatar main kareena hy uska to mujhe bhi pata hy lekin pehle signature main kissi larki ki pic thi i asked abt her woh celebrity bhi nahi lag rahi thi koi :S 
> 
> its gettin confusing
> 
> lagta hy ab apki real pic dekh kar confusion duur karni pare ge   ~


main tu dollz signature use karti rahi hon
i dont think so kay main nay khabi kissi ore girl ki pic lagai hai


well app ki confusion khabi durr nahi ho sakhti  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ali18

oh :O acha chalo issi tarah confusion k sath jee lain ge hum :P agar aap confusion dur nahi karna chahtin ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> oh :O acha chalo issi tarah confusion k sath jee lain ge hum :P agar aap confusion dur nahi karna chahtin ~


yeah yeh theek hai app ko aisay hi jeena paray ga 
good luck :ye;

----------


## ali18

thankoooo :P

apna to sala badluck hi kharab hy  :Frown:  ~

----------


## pinkyraja

> thankoooo :P
> 
> apna to sala badluck hi kharab hy  ~



itz mean app ki bad luck khraab hai tu app ki good luck huwi na :P

----------


## zulfilucky1

Yeah Im Fine As Ever...
Yeah im Zulfilucky1
g hokum Zaheer n majid bhai?
yaar im new user also so dunt know much abt this site means jo inside hai site main usska sahi terha se abhi pata nahi hai so ager ho sake to aap mujhe mail kerke reply ker dena 
hmmm zulfilucky1 
yeh nick main her site jiss main bhi maine apna account banya hai uss site main aap ko mera nick yahi nazar ayega 
aur yeh nick sirf nahi yeh meri msn ki id bhi hai 
c ya

----------


## lildevil

i wanna c it =\ but the pic won't show up.

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------

